Ask HN: What's the best developer tutorial you've read? - mprev
======
harrisreynolds
Hmmm... not sure about tutorial. One of the best books I read when learning to
program was "Effective Java". Was an awesome book about API design that would
still be relevant today even if Java itself isn't exactly cutting edge any
more!

Also... I recently wrote a course on Building an App from Scratch with Ruby on
Rails. It still has a ways to go to be "Best" caliber. Check it out and let me
know what you think: [https://www.nimblehq.com](https://www.nimblehq.com)

BTW... what are you trying to accomplish? Maybe I can help.

------
techtriyo
Best course available at udemy. Udemy
:[http://bit.ly/Udemycoursefree](http://bit.ly/Udemycoursefree)

[https://techtriyo.com/latest-smart-home-technologies-for-
sma...](https://techtriyo.com/latest-smart-home-technologies-for-smart-home-
innovations-2018/)

